# Apprenticeship Interview Advise Wanted



## OctMil (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I have my electrical apprenticeship interview next week, 6/9/2020. this is my second year interviewing. However, I did complete my AAS CRW degree. So I have continued my education. I really want to start my career. What can I do to get selected this year? Appreciate any help. Thanks. Are there certain key questions I should ask interviewers too?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sport jacket and tie. Be polite and make lots of eye contact. Answer their questions and be committed to your answers. Don’t dither. Ask questions if there is an opportunity. 

Tie-polite-confidence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OctMil (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you. I am on the Autism spectrum and constant eye contact is very hard for me. I did give a list of my Autism traits for the interviewers to review, so that they don’t think me just a weird guy. for example, I speak monotone, my eyes will dart side to side, I only answer questions asked, I don’t understand “hidden” questions or information wanted. I am hoping this will be helpful this year.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Lets assume this: The people interviewing you might be open to hiring someone on the autism spectrum. However, they probably don't know enough about it to determine how it would impact your ability to work. 

People don't like taking chances, especially when hiring. So they might not consider hiring you just because they are not sure. 

If you can provide them with some resources - links to sites online, printed pamphlets or PDFs, etc. - that tell them what to expect of you in their workplace - how your condition affects you in the workplace - I think that might be helpful. 

There are a lot of different types of work in the electrical trade, there may be some areas that would not be a good fit, others that would be fine. That's what I'd guess, but I don't really know enough about it myself to say. 

Anyway, good luck to you, hope you find something that works out well.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

OctMil said:


> Thank you. I am on the Autism spectrum and constant eye contact is very hard for me. I did give a list of my Autism traits for the interviewers to review, so that they don’t think me just a weird guy. for example, I speak monotone, my eyes will dart side to side, I only answer questions asked, I don’t understand “hidden” questions or information wanted. I am hoping this will be helpful this year.


That is a good start but as @splatz says I don't know enough about it.
But I will say this, if there are any good points about your Autism use them, such as.
I did get a degree so it does not effect my learning. 
I take REAL pride in doing stuff right.
I focus more on things making sure they are right the first time.

Stuff like this may help but only you know what you can do.
Good luck and don't give up

Cowboy


----------



## OctMil (Jun 4, 2020)

Question: If I don’t get selected for the Apprenticeship, what are the pros and cons of seeking a non union electrical job? Thanks.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

It would depend on the area and what field you want to get into. 
This field needs good workers, find a good place and work for/with them.
Don't trust someone else to keep track of your hours worked and what you worked on if you go non-union. 

Non union may work better for you, because you will work with mostly the same people and they will get to know you for what you can do.

You will find something don't give up.

Cowboy


----------



## OctMil (Jun 4, 2020)

I just got my interview score 88.83, now I have to wait and see if I get chosen for the Apprenticeship. what do you guys think my chances are ?


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

OctMil said:


> Question: If I don’t get selected for the Apprenticeship, what are the pros and cons of seeking a non union electrical job? Thanks.


You'll actual get the chance to enter the trade. From there, it's on you whether or not you make it and make something of it.


----------



## OctMil (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks, I am ready and eager to get started in this career.


----------

